# Pen Blank Squaring/Sanding Jig



## Brittleheart (Aug 3, 2010)

I knew that one day I would find a use for the faceplate that comes with the Evolution 9 mandrel (Available from Turner's Retreat in UK).

I have covered the face with velcro (Hook side) so that I can attach a velcro backed sanding disk. With the mandrel in place, there you have it a jig for sanding the ends of blanks perfectly square. A light touch is needed, too much pressure and the give in the velcro and backing will cause the corners to round off. 

I can think of several other ways you could make one of these if you don't have a spare Evo9 faceplate.

Faceplate covered with velcro:-







Velcro backed disk attached:-






Slip the blank onto the mandrel and off you go:-


----------



## bad (Aug 3, 2010)

That appears to be a great solution. The only thing is that it looks like it's only going to work for what appears to be a 7mm pen kit. But it shouldn't be too difficult to modify your design to work with other size pen kits. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brittleheart (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Bruce

All you need to do for other sized kits is turn a sleeve to fit the inside diameter of the tube and the outside diameter of the mandrel shaft.

Walter


----------



## louisbry (Aug 3, 2010)

bad said:


> That appears to be a great solution. The only thing is that it looks like it's only going to work for what appears to be a 7mm pen kit. But it shouldn't be too difficult to modify your design to work with other size pen kits. Thanks for sharing.


 
The design looks great.  All you need to do is use an exiting or turned sleave to adapt to other size pen kits.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wonder if they sell something like this in the US?


----------



## Fred (Aug 4, 2010)

Just buy an extra pen mandrel, turn a round piece of 3/4" MDF and center drill it to accept the mandrel shaft. Cut a shallow tenon on the back of the MDF to be caught by expanding the chuck, put the mandrel into the head, mount the MDF over the shaft, grip the tenon in the MDF, use spray adhesive to add the sandpaper in the grit of your choosing, and off you go. Make several MDF circles to hold various grits of sandpaper.

This way you can use the same mandrel for other things and all you will need is the different MDF sandpaper disc's. :biggrin:

I have used this method to sand my peppermill blank's ends before I bore them out to size and it works very well for that purpose so why not a pen blank? Afterall, peppermills start out as over-sized pen blanks don't they.

Yes, No, Maybe???


----------



## Brittleheart (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a great way of making a similar jig Fred, alternatively you could mount the MDF on a spare faceplate or faceplate ring and do the same. Only reason I used the Evo9 system was because it was sitting there in my 'shop looking for a purpose. 

One advantage of using spray adhesive to fix the abrasive as you suggest rather than using velcro backed is that there will be less "give" in the abrasive so less risk of rounding off the corners of the blanks. 

Walter


----------



## Dorno (Aug 4, 2010)

I purchased a tool very similar to what is being shown here at a cost of $25 posted anywhere from one of the members here *rherrell* I don't know if he is still doing them or not so look him up and see how you go.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 4, 2010)

I made one sometime ago and found it was not really that great for squaring the end of the blank to the tube.  It took a long time to sand that much volume with the blank at the center of the sanding disk.  Plus the sand paper loaded up real fast.  What I did find it is excellent for is cleaning the end of the blanks after they were turned and finished.  Does a great job taking away the extra CA and cleaning the ends before assembly.  If I remember correctly that is the stated purpose of the ones being sold on this forum.

Mine sure doesn't look as professional as yours.


----------



## Brittleheart (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Paul

I trim the blanks back real close to the tubes on the bandsaw before final sanding on this jig. I agree it would be slow way of removing a lot of stock. It is also a good way of trimming laser cut kits where you can't use a barrel trimmer.

Thanks for commenting

Walter


----------

